
EU Digital Commissioner wants publishers to influence their journos' opinion - imartin2k
https://www.facebook.com/JuliaRedaMEP/videos/1778656165729582/
======
c3o
For context: The proposed extra copyright for news sites that the Digital
Commissioner is defending here seeks to make any web service that reuses even
tiniest snippets from news articles pay for licenses for that content:

* Aggregators like Google News

* Social networks like FB, Twitter and anyone else who shows teaser snippets when users share links (e.g. all Embed.ly users)

* Curation services like Pinterest

* Apps that combine multiple news sources like Flipboard or Apple News

* “Read later” services like Instapaper

Source/details: [https://juliareda.eu/2016/08/copyright-reform-another-
acta/](https://juliareda.eu/2016/08/copyright-reform-another-acta/)
(Disclaimer: I work for MEP Reda)

